# Vertical tank



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Greetings!
Just finished one more tank. This time it's vertical 53 gallon.

Here is the final, just planted viv.

Once more I have great expectations for EpiWeb on sides to be covered with plants.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

*Construction journal​*
Dimentions are:
58cm - 22"
50cm - 19.5"
70cm - 27.5"

Viv is on it's side, turned on 90°, ready for siliconing EpiWeb










Applying EpiWeb on silicone



















False bottom is simple as always.
PVC pipes.










Egg crate with weed blocker.



















Basic hardscape is form stirodur (styrofoam).










Some hours carving & rubbing with sandpaper.



















Than carving with all knives & blades I have had in my home.
Covered with acrylic sealant.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

*Planting​*
Just planted.
Walls are covered with epiphytic ferns, Ficus, Peperomia and so on. 





































Got some nuts from Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper . Shipping was really expencive 










Than I didn't like the color of my oak leafs. Covered them with magnolia leafs.


----------



## ClintonJ (May 11, 2009)

Cool tank, nice design! Your rocks look good. The striation in them looks realistic. Your walls with the epiphytes are gonna look rad!


----------



## tahir tareen (Dec 17, 2009)

i like how you put leaf litter at various heights, gives a realistic look and the frogs will enjoy it!


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks very well done and very realistic. I would like to see what that looks like after growing in a bit!!!


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

where are you getting epiweb?


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks! I'm trying to overgrown the walls. We'll see some months later.



NathanB said:


> where are you getting epiweb?


EpiWeb, nuts - all comes from Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper Shipping to US will be expensive, but you there already have the same product - EcoWeb.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Just recived inhabitants for this tank.
0.0.5 Excidobates Mysteriosus group.

This is my only second frogs, and I'm curious of their difference from D. Tinctorius. Frogs are much more robust, rounded, flat. I saw no jumps just crawling with 1-2 steps.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

gorgeous tank and frogs bro!!


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

Excellent tank, I wish I had even a fraction of the artistic skills that you have. The frogs look good too. Interesting that they haven't hopped


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

What frog do mysteriousus compare to size wise? D. auratus?


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

www.DendroBase.de says 25-27mm about an inch. We'll see when they will grow.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

beautifully done. and the frogs look great.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

oooh, very nice - I like the way epiweb looks even without the plants on it. 

Those are cool frogs. They look almost fake.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

This morning shot


----------



## frogigi (Mar 15, 2012)

lovely frogs. i like e way u build e rocks on e side wall, wif drainage holes n swallow concave. nice.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Awesome tank, great use of space with the added depth. 

I've always wanted to build my own tank, but have been hesitant since I don't really know where to start.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

I love this vivarium! I don't know if you're aware, but those frogs are rare in America, they're beautiful too!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Those E. Mysteriosus are just incredible looking frogs! If they don't make it to the states soon, I may have to send someone over to the EU to smuggle me some back!  Your gonna love them!


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

E. Mysteriosus are also rare here in Ukraine  I'm sure I'm the only one that have them here. Same for Russia so far.
Sooner or later you'll have them in the US i'm sure


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

For last 2 weeks they become more & more active. I see them nearly constantly. Two are occupying upper level, mainly in or near bromeliads. Three are on the ground crawling in the leaf litter.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

RNKot said:


> E. Mysteriosus are also rare here in Ukraine  I'm sure I'm the only one that have them here. Same for Russia so far.
> Sooner or later you'll have them in the US i'm sure


They are already here. People are quiet about them due to their legality issues.


----------



## SJWilliams (May 25, 2012)

Your tank looks great! I'm in the process of learning how to set up a viv too. What's the purpose of the epiweb on the sides? Do plants grow on it?


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

SJWilliams said:


> Your tank looks great! I'm in the process of learning how to set up a viv too. What's the purpose of the epiweb on the sides? Do plants grow on it?


Yes, EpiWeb supports any creeping plants or bromeliads to grow really good.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## isoletes (Jan 4, 2012)

Very cool--Like the little niches up on your walls


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

WOW those bromiliads are fabulous! I love a tank with broms like that!!! I also really like those vines, it gives the tank a nice softness, a lot of brom filled tanks are sort of stark, but when you run some vines through it it gives it more of a wild natural look. very neat!.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

RNKot said:


>


Im so jealous. Im sure these are on peoples wish lists about as much as histos.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Two days ago saw a male carrying a tadpole. Immediately proposed him any containers I can find.










And one of containers wasn't empty the next day.
First E. Mysteriosus tadpole caught.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

This midday saw all the process, but didn't make a video. Only some shots after laying.



















Eggs are really small. About 1mm


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow these pics are amazing! Hope they do well for you. This is really making me want Mysteriosus now!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey, very nice!

The tank is growing in really well. Should look fantastic once the walls are fully covered with green!

No Mysti's here....but it is great to see such nice shots of them. Thanks.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks good so far


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Don't be lazy! Don't be lazy! I say to myself every morning & till midday forget about that  This time was thinking to take clutch every other day. Or the next day. And even the next day. And sure thing one day only 2 tadpoles left in the clutch. All others are taken by dad.
So once more time will try to catch tadpoles in the viv.


----------



## roktman (Apr 10, 2013)

Well?  Don't leave us hanging. How did the tads turn out?


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

very cool!! you have given me a few good ideas for a viv I am going to build. and how I can fill it. I have had some ideas but seeing some in yours helped me decide just what I want to do. thanks for sharing.


----------



## James (May 14, 2013)

Very nice. Do you know if any of the tadpoles were deposited into the bromeliads or were they all put into the containers?


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

First to go


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Aww, I wish we could have Mystis here


----------

